# Adobe Live 2005 Tour [Creative Suite CS2 Präsentation]



## BSE Royal (26. Mai 2005)

Hier eine kleine Abhandlung, zu den neuen Funktionen der CreativeSuite CS2 Premium, die auf der Adobe Live Tour 2005 in Köln vorgestellt wurden. Der Bericht spiegelt nicht alles wieder, ich konnte nicht nur fotografieren und schreiben. Seht dies als eine etwas ausführlichere Vorschau auf die kommenden Adobe Produkte.

-----

Heute früh um 5.20 klingelte mein Wecker. Eine garstig frühe Zeit in seinem Urlaubssemester, doch mit dem heutigen Ziel im Hinterkopf klappte das Aufstehen erstaunlich gut. Um 6 Uhr saß ich im Auto, fuhr los um einen Freund abzuholen, der zusammen mit mir die Adobe Live Tour Eröffnung zur Creative Suite 2.0 in Köln besuchen wollte.

Noch war ich im Zeitplan, rechnete jedoch nicht damit, dass sich ein wohl noch müder Autofahrer einem Duell mit der Straßenbahn stellte, dabei seinen Firmenwagen nahezu schrottreif brachte, der Straßenbahn einige unbeachtliche Kratzer zufügte und mir die erfreuliche „Aufgabe“ zuwies, auf die Polizei zu warten, um eine Zeugenaussage abzuliefern.

Nach dieser Verspätung ging es dann frohen Mutes auf ins Paladium nach Köln, welches wir, wider Erwarten, erstaunlich rasch fanden. Im Folgenden möchte ich nun auf die Veranstaltung „Adobe Live 2005“ eingehen, auf welcher die neue Creative Suite CS2 im Mittelpunkt stand.
Ich habe versucht einige Funktionen aufzufangen, sowohl per Notiz als auch per Foto.
Die Bilder sind keine berauschende Qualität, da ich kein Stativ mit mir hatte und die Fotos alle von der Projektion abgeknipst wurden. Ich bitte um Nachsehen. ?

-----

Unter dem Motto „Learn it, Live it, Love it“ läutet Adobe die nächste Runde der Print, Screen und Mobile Grafiksoftware ein, welche durch die überarbeitete Komplettlösung, der CreativeSuite CS2 Premium als „Flagschiff“ vertreten wird.
Viele Änderungen sind Feinschliff, einige Änderungen sind sehr interessant und praktisch, und einige Elemente (fast) grundlegend neue Dinge, allen voran das Tool Adobe Bridge, auf welches ich nun etwas näher eingehen möchte.
*
Adobe Bridge* 


Die Adobe Bridge kann als zentrale Schnittstelle im Handling der entstehenden Daten im CreativeSuite Workflow und der Verbindung zum Internet als Datenquelle betrachtet werden.
Neben der Einsicht der Dokumente lassen sich schnell wichtige Einstellungen bzgl. Versionen, Farbeinstellungen etc. tätigen. Die Dokumente beschränken sich hierbei nicht nur auf Bildmaterial. Auch Videos, Texte und PDFs können bequem eingesehen werden.
Besonders interessant ist die Möglichkeit, in einer CS Anwendung eine Farbbibliothek in die Bridge zu sichern, auf die alle anderen Programme direkt verwerten können.

In dem Screenshot habe ich verschiedene Bereiche eingerahmt.
In der linken Spalte befindet sich eine Übersicht der lokalen Ordner/Laufwerke, AdobeVersio Cue so wie persönlichen Favoritenordnern.
Pink eingerahmt werden alle Dokumente des aktuellen Projektes aus den verschiedenen Programmen der CreativeSuite mit Versionsinformationen, gespeichert oder nicht, etc. angezeigt. Daneben, gelb umrahmt, eine Auflistung der zuletzt verwendeten Dokumente.
Der grüne Rahmen umgibt die Stockphoto Library, den direkten Online Zugriff zu mehreren namhaften Bildagenturen. Über Metatags können gezielt Motive gesucht und preislich angezeigt werden. Kompositionsbilder zum „probierenden Gestalten“ können direkt herunter geladen werden. (Abbildung)
Innerhalb des roten Rahmens ist ein RSS Reader integriert, welcher aktuelle Tutorials, Angebote der AdobeExchange und Hilfe Bereiche im Internet anzeigt.
Neben den Adobe-RSS Clients lassen sich aber auch eigene Adressen angeben.
In der blauen Box im rechten unteren Eck werden Themen/aktivierte Elemente direkt erklärt.

Am unteren Rand, auf dem Foto leider angeschnitten, befindet sich eine Schaltfläche welche Informationen über die Farbeinstellungen der Dokumente in dem aktuellen Projekt anzeigt.
Unterscheiden sich die Profile, lassen sie sich hier zentral für alle Dokumente per Mausklick angleichen.

*Photoshop CS2*

Die neue Photoshop Variante bietet einige Neuigkeiten, wie die Schriftvorschau, erweiterte Bearbeitungsmöglichkeiten im 16bit Modus, multiple Ebenenauswahl etc. an.
Auf einige der Funktionen möchte ich hier knapp eingehen:

Fluchtpunktwerkzeug: Auf der Adobe Website bereits aufgeführt, lassen sich mit dem neuen Fluchtpunktwerkzeug schnell perspektivische Veränderungen vornehmen.
Über ein zuvor mit einigen Mausklicks festgelegtes „Fluchtgitter“ gibt man Photoshop die nötige perspektivische Information. Danach lässt sich bequem mit der Räumlichkeit spielen.
Wie in der Abbildung des Hauses gezeigt lassen sich Hochhäuser schnell in den Himmel ausweiten, ohne lange mit dem Frei Transformieren Werkzeug probieren zu müssen.
Photoshop berechnet die Verjüngung des Gebäudes inkl. Fenster automatisch.

Eine weitere Verwendung, die auf der Website nicht erwähnt ist, ist das Fluchtpunktwerkzeug in Verbindung mit dem Stempel. So lassen sich wie in diesem Beispielbild Objekte auf einem gefluchteten Muster, wie hier dem Dielenboden, einfach überstempeln. Photoshop berechnet automatisch die korrekte Weiterführung der Fugen unter dem retuschierten Bereich. Es ist nicht mehr nötig, auf die genaue Ausrichtung des Quellbereiches zu achten und sich Schritt für Schritt heran zu tasten.

Sofort-Reparatur-Pinsel: Leider ohne Abbildung. Objekte lassen sich durch einfaches Übermalen, ohne einen zuvor definierten Quellbereich  aus dem Bild entfernen. Der Hintergrund wird von Photoshop berechnet. So schön dies klingen mag, es hat seine Grenze. In Photoshop Elements ist diese Funktion bereits vorhanden. Dieses Werkzeug wirkt nur bei wirklich guter Umgebung, z.B. ein Objekt auf einer Grasfläche, auf Sand. Die Umgebung des zu Entfernenden Objektes muss also wirklich homogen sein!

SmartObjects: Bildelemente aus Photoshop können seit CS2 als so genannte „SmartObjects“ platziert werden. Photoshop stellt dabei eine Verbindung zu der Originaldatei her, sei es eine andere .psd Datei oder eine Vektorgrafik aus Illustrator.
Beim skalieren von Objekten wird auf das Original zugegriffen. D.h. Vektorgrafiken behalten ihren Vorteil der verlustfreien Skalierbarkeit. Ein Bild, das z.B. als großes Tiff außerhalb der Datei vorliegt, kann innerhalb des Dokuments auch wieder von einem kleinen Status größer gerechnet werden, ohne matschig zu werden, da für diese Berechnung das große Original heran gezogen wird. Smartobjects besitzen in der Ebenenpalette ein eigenes Symbol neben der Ebenenminiatur. (siehe Abbildung 1 und Abbildung 2)

„Mapping“: Bildmotive lassen sich nun leichter auf Gegenstände mappen. War man bisher weitestgehend auf den Wölben-Filter angewiesen, um eine Grafik räumlich zu gestalten, lassen sich perspektivische Verzerrungen nun bequem wie von den Texteffekten (Verzerrung) oder auch komplett per Hand über ein Gitter regulieren.
Hierzu Abbildung 1 und Abbildung 2.

Selektiver Scharfzeichner: Bisher war der einzige wirklich flexible Scharfzeichner aus dem Filtermenü der Filter „Unscharf Maskieren“. Nun gesellt sich der Selektive Scharfzeichner hinzu, mit dem gezielt Tiefen, Lichter oder der gesamte Bildbereich unter verschiedenen Gesichtspunkten angepasst werden kann. Einer variablen Anpassung eines Motivs steht somit nichts im Wege.

Ausrichten: Mit der neuen Photoshop Version lassen sich, wie von Illustrator bereits länger bekannt, die Kanten/Grundlinien anderer Ebenen automatisch einblenden, wenn man mit der Maus auf die Höhe einer dieser Linien kommt.
Somit können Ebenen schnell aneinander ausgerichtet und die Formatierung anderer Ebenen aufgegriffen werden, um einen stimmigen Gesamteindruck zu erreichen.

*Illustrator CS2*

Leider komplett ohne Bildmaterial (warum habe ich da keine Bilder gemacht?!)
Illustrator wurde (leider) nur recht kurz präsentiert.
An dieser Stelle nur drei Neuerungen, die es aber in sich haben. 

Werkzeugoptionen: Wie in Photoshop schon seit Version 6 fester Bestandteil, haben nun auch in Illustrator die werkzeugspezifischen Optionen in einer Leiste unterhalb der Menübefehle Einzug gefunden. Über diese Leiste können schnell werkzeugrelevante Funktionen abgerufen und Parameter bestimmt werden.

Interaktives Pausen: Vektorisieren leicht gemacht. Eine platzierte SW Strichzeichnung kann nach dem anwählen mit einem Mausklick „interaktiv abgepaust“ werden. Illustrator wandelt das Pixelbild in Vektoren um. Wider meines Erwartens war das Ergebnis sogar erstaunlich gut. Illustrator setzt tatsächlich nur dort Ankerpunkte, wo es nötig ist. Kein Vergleich zu Punktübersäten Verstümmelungen, wie sie aus Streamline oder Corel Trace bekannt sind.
Etwas Nacharbeit schadet natürlich nicht, aber dieses Werkzeug ist auf jeden Fall ein gewaltiger Schritt zur Arbeitsersparnis. In einem Einstellungsdialog lassen sich viele Werte angeben, wie Farbigkeit, Art der Vorlage etc. Streamlinenutzer werden sich hier heimisch fühlen.

Lückenfüller: Verbunden mit dem automatischen vektorisieren von Grafiken, aber auch beim colorieren per Hand und Zeichenstift entworfener Objekte steht man hin und wieder vor dem Problem, dass aus technischen oder gestalterischen Gründen eine Linie nicht geschlossen werden soll, z.B. um einen lockeren offenen Charakter zu erhalten.
Wollte man nun die innere Fläche eines solchen Objektes füllen, erstreckte sich die Füllung auch auf umliegende Objekte bis hin zur ersten komplett geschlossenen Kontur.
Mit einem „Lückensucher“ findet Illustrator solche gewollt ungewollte Öffnungen und schließt sie temporär. Dieses „Siegel“ ist nicht sichtbar, verhindert jedoch das auslaufen der Farbe an dieser Stelle. Vorgaben für diesen Lückensucher können natürlich frei vergeben werden.

*InDesign CS2*

Text verwalten: Beim gestalten mit InDesign kommt es vor, dass man in der „normalen“ Ansicht mit Bild und Text viel mit der Hand umher schieben muss, bei aktiviertem Textcursor jedoch nicht einfach mit der Leertaste zur Hand umschalten kann, dass der Text aus einem Textrahmen läuft und man nicht weiß, wie es vorangeht,…
Aus diesem Grund hat Adobe dem Layoutprogramm InDesign einen Textbearbeitungsmodus spendiert. In diesem wird ausschließlich der Text angezeigt. Hier kann er leicht gescrollt und angepasst werden, Fußnoten werden als kleine Symbole an der entsprechenden Stelle aufgeführt und können auch direkt bearbeitet werden.
Der im Screenshot abgebildete rote Balken links des Textes markiert Umsatztext, also Text, der aus einem Rahmen herausläuft und nicht mehr sichtbar ist. Innerhalb des Texteditors kann er jedoch ohne weiteres editiert werden.

Ebenenkompositionen: Sitzt man an einem Layoutentwurf, zu dem man gerne andere Varianten sehen möchte, die in Photoshop bereits aufbereitet wurden, nur noch in InDesign platziert werden müssen, kann nun auch auf einfacherem Wege an die Sache herangehen.
InDesign erkennt die komplette Ebenenstruktur einer PSD Datei, inklusive Ebenenkompositionen. Über einen Dialog kann bequem die benötigte Komposition hinzu oder weg geschaltet werden.

Bilder verankern: Bilder können mit bestimmten Textpassagen verankert werden.
Dies macht Sinn, wenn eine Abbildung den Text an bestimmter Stelle unterstützen soll.
Bei der Anpassung des Textes ändert sich der Umbruch, ein weiterer Absatz verschiebt die Zeilen und Inhalte und eine erhöhte Laufweite verändert die ursprünglichen Positionen endgültig. Statt manuellem Nachrücken verschiebt sich ein verankertes Bild automatisch mit dem korrespondierenden Text. Wie sich das Bild genau zu verhalten hat, lässt sich in einem funktionsreichen Dialog aufs Genauste festlegen.

Stilimport aus Word: Wird ein Worddokument importiert, welches bereits über liebevoll angelegte Stile verfügt, welche jedoch nicht im geringsten zu dem geplanten Design des Projektes passt, lässt sich bereits beim Import mit wenigen Mausklicks das komplette Dokument der gewünschten Formatierung anpassen.
In einem zweispaltigen werden links die Word-Stile angezeigt, in der rechten Spalte können jedem dieser Stile die gewünschten Stile aus InDesign zugewiesen werden.
Beim Import weist InDesign automatisch alle Formate zu und die Datei ist Sekunden nach dem Import wie gewünscht gestaltet.


Zu GoLive habe ich mir keine weiteren Notizen gemacht.
Die große Neuerung ist hier eine sehr starke Konzentration auf CSS und eine sehr gute Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen Adobe Produkten der Creative Suite CS2 Premium.


Auf weitere Reden und Ereignisse der Veranstaltung möchte ich an dieser Stelle nicht mehr eingehen. Ich hoffe euch mit diesem Artikel einen interessanten Einblick in die kommende CreativeSuite gegeben zu haben.
Ich persönlich freue mich tierisch, wenn ich im Juni mein Update auf CS2 von Adobe zugeschickt bekomme. Insbesondere die neue AdobeBridge hat mich wirklich sehr begeistert.

Der BSE!

/edit: lassen sich hier keine Bilder direkt im Beitrag anzeigen?


----------



## Xdreamer (26. Mai 2005)

Vielen Dank für diese Einsicht. Wirklich interessant was da alles auf uns zukommen wird *g*...


----------



## extracuriosity (26. Mai 2005)

Danke auch von mir, für die Mühe, die du dir gemacht hast.


----------



## da_Dj (27. Mai 2005)

Fein fein, macht Appetit auf mehr. Endlich mal wieder ein paar sinnvolle Änderungen/Verbesserungen, die Spaß machen koennten 
Danke für den "Bericht", auch nett geschrieben


----------

